# PVC Ground Blind???



## lightsoutcalls (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds like it could be done easily enough, although I haven't seen one. By the time you get done buying materials, you could probably buy one pre-made in a similar size for less. If you just like to tinker, or need a specific setup (handicap accessible, etc.) you should be able to pull it off. I'm guessing you would use the plastic cable ties (zip-ties) to secure the material to the frame. I would suggest painting all of the PVC before putting the material over it. You will need to rough the pvc up with sandpaper or something before painting. Even then it scuffs off fairly easy.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

That was kinda what I was worried about...Cost and Painting the PVC. I think I may just put 4 - 4x4 posts in the ground and tie wire between them and hang the mesh on that...? I was thinking about using the zipties though. Don't know...still in my head not out yet really..lol. Dangerous place for it to stay!


----------



## Carny (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been considering it, but haven't done it yet. It would have advantages and disadvantages, but I think the pros would outweigh the cons. I've thought about some sort of material as you mentioned or using chicken wire or something else to attach brush to. There are lots you could do with it depending on how mobile you needed it.


----------



## jacobmhd (Dec 2, 2008)

Even 2x2's would be able to hold up the material. 4x4's might be overkill?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

jacobmhd said:


> Even 2x2's would be able to hold up the material. 4x4's might be overkill?



I didn't know about overkill or not once I put some wire between the two and pull it tight. Then hang some material on it...? But a 2x4 would definitely work and be cheaper.

I'm not too worried about the mobility of it honestly. In the area we are thinking about putting it, there is so much undergrowth that a treestand limits your visibility unless you stay at 6 ft off ground, and I'd just rather be completely on the ground than just that high personally.

Anybody got any good ideas on material? Or is the burlap or military screening the best bet?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and make sure you can stand in the blind so you can stretch out on long days afield.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

My brother thought I was crazy when I told him I thought about making my own with PVC. I would use the material that you put around your plants in the landscaping. Its black in color and is like $2 a roll( can't remember how much is on a roll but have some in the garage) and just use that on the outside. Then add brush or spray paint. I would probably wrap it 2 or 3 times but that is just me. This would be more practical for leaving it out there then taking it in and out though.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I haven't thought about the landscaping material. I think it's like 3' by 50' on some rolls...not sure on that though. I definitely wanna be able to stand in it, but the biggest thing is being able to shoot out of it with a bow and not have to get on my knees to shoot out the window. That gets a little old with the other style blinds that the windows are so low.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

pacnate said:


> I haven't thought about the landscaping material. I think it's like 3' by 50' on some rolls...not sure on that though. I definitely wanna be able to stand in it, but the biggest thing is being able to shoot out of it with a bow and not have to get on my knees to shoot out the window. That gets a little old with the other style blinds that the windows are so low.


Yeah I know what you mean with the kneeling thing. I doubt I will make one this year just because I already have a few pop up blinds but I might in the spring for turkey hunting and just leave it out and see how it does with the elements. Are you thinking of bringing it in and out or just leaving it out there?


----------



## sambo73 (Jan 31, 2009)

Heres mine. Just 3 sides so i can back it up under a tree or brush. Gonna get some black material and back it.

Sent from my LG-P505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

sambo73 said:


> Heres mine. Just 3 sides so i can back it up under a tree or brush. Gonna get some black material and back it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P505 using Tapatalk 2


cool!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 23, 2005)

sambo73 said:


> Heres mine. Just 3 sides so i can back it up under a tree or brush. Gonna get some black material and back it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P505 using Tapatalk 2


What are the lenghts of the front and side, and how tall is it.
Oh and nice work i like it alot.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Yeah I know what you mean with the kneeling thing. I doubt I will make one this year just because I already have a few pop up blinds but I might in the spring for turkey hunting and just leave it out and see how it does with the elements. Are you thinking of bringing it in and out or just leaving it out there?


I'm thinking just leave it out and bring it in at the end of the year. I don't think burlap holds up real well to the elements...I'm not sure on the landscaping fabric...I may get this started this weekend, so we'll see.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

sambo73 said:


> Heres mine. Just 3 sides so i can back it up under a tree or brush. Gonna get some black material and back it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P505 using Tapatalk 2


Really like that. Is it tall enough that you shoot thru the mesh? Or is it just meant to shoot over? I like the angled sides, but I think I'm going to just build mine square and make it out of the landscaping stuff. Seems like that one you can see thru pretty easily...just my opinion. I want it to be totally concealled. I have a 3 and 5 yr old that will be in it with me...lol


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

cool!


----------



## sambo73 (Jan 31, 2009)

Front is 4ft x 54in, sides: bottoms are 4ft, pcs are 12in then 45degree elbow. Fastened with one size bigger cut to make snap rings.

Sent from my LG-P505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

really like the snap ring idea too!!!


----------



## WooleyBooger (Aug 24, 2009)

I've used burlap around ladder stands in the past. It held up fine for one season, and probably would make it a second it you didn't have to move it or mess with it as it gets kinda brittle. What about if you used a tarp on the top? That would knock out a lot of the light that is making it so see through, and provide shade and rain protection.

I may try this out...


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

I've thought about PVC blinds for my turkey ambush spots that I go to yet after year.


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

Honestly, If it didnt need to be portable, I would just build a nice box blind out in the woods, that will protect you from the elements too.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

sambo73 said:


> Front is 4ft x 54in, sides: bottoms are 4ft, pcs are 12in then 45degree elbow. Fastened with one size bigger cut to make snap rings.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P505 using Tapatalk 2


Can you explain what you mean by the snap rings? I am not sure what you mean.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

You may consider using galvanized steel conduit, either 1/2" or 3/4"
You can get elbows and tees and the material is not too expensive.


----------



## sambo73 (Jan 31, 2009)

Raymond 1 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by the snap rings? I am not sure what you mean.
> Thanks,
> Raymond


I used 1/2 pvc so i took some 3/4 pvc and cut em in 1in pcs. Cut them down the center so u can pry em open and slip em over the 1/2

Sent from my LG-P505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Mordekyle said:


> You may consider using galvanized steel conduit, either 1/2" or 3/4"
> You can get elbows and tees and the material is not too expensive.


I wonder how the prices would compare. Seems like the galvanized may hold up a little better, but the pvc may be lighter?

Which one would paint better?


----------



## rodnbow1 (Feb 11, 2011)

the major problem would be noise unless it was a permanent blind and the joints are glued.


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

Man, reminds me of my first blind I made when I was 15, now 36, is was all PVC frame that broke down, each end color coded and had a fully sewn camo "cover that slid over. It was big enough for 2 people to sit in and stand up and draw a bow. 100% portable. You could call it a rough version of the new pop u blinds. Too bad I didnt follow up with a patent!


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

If you was going to make a blind out of PVC, use the electrical PVC conduit. It's gray in color and want be as noticeable as the white PVC.


----------



## sambo73 (Jan 31, 2009)

Gcs13 said:


> If you was going to make a blind out of PVC, use the electrical PVC conduit. It's gray in color and want be as noticeable as the white PVC.


Thats,what i used. I work at,a,electrical supply warehouse.

Sent from my LG-P505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Gcs13 said:


> If you was going to make a blind out of PVC, use the electrical PVC conduit. It's gray in color and want be as noticeable as the white PVC.


I haven't thought about that, but that will keep me from having to paint it I think. Gonna try to get some materials today. We'll see how it goes!

You guys think the military netting would be better than the burlap? It will definitely hold up better, but then again, I'll be pulling it out of the woods after every season.


----------

